
Swift Covid-19 vaccine within reach, say Swiss scientists - imartin2k
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/sci-tech/bern-research_swift-covid-19-vaccine-within-reach--say-swiss-scientists/45704796
======
glofish
they do not seem to have even started human trials only mouse based
experiments - so how would it be within reach?

the article is surprisingly convoluted and feels a little suspect ends with a
call for 100 million CHF funding.

------
jonplackett
How do they make the virus-like particles?

